# Avast & Format Factory - suspicious file



## Andrew1001

I am using Win 10 and a paid version of Avast virus software. I have been running Format Factory software for some time. Recently an update came through for Format Factory and after it downloads Avast reports it's a suspicious file and asks me to move it to the virus chest.
I have gone to Format Factory's official site for the download but still Avast reports a problem.
I have reported this to Format Factory and submitted the file to Avast but no response from either.
The message I receive from the Avast software is below.
Is this issue real and how should I proceed?


----------



## Corday

PUPs are the least dangerous of the "invaders". IMO use the Avast uninstaller even though you paid fpr the program and only use the built in Windows Security. Windows 10 operates best this way. Avast and other 3rd party programs made sense until 10. If you wish, see if Malwarebytes considers FF a threat.


----------



## Gary R

I agree with Corday, Windows Security is a better protection option for W10 than Avast, which has a less than stellar reputation in the online security community.

Avast is reputed to sell on their User's data ...






avast selling user data at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





If you opt to remove it, then do not use the on-board uninstaller, which leaves a lot of orphans (which may stop Windows Security from launching), instead use ....






Uninstalling Avast Free Antivirus | Official Avast Support


Step-by-step instructions for removing Avast Free Antivirus from Windows PC.




support.avast.com





.... which does a better job.


----------



## Andrew1001

Thank you Corday and Gary R. 
So are you telling me the Format Factory file is safe??


----------



## Gary R

If you're in any doubt about a file, scan it at VirusTotal






VirusTotal


VirusTotal




www.virustotal.com





If more than one or two of the scan engines detect it as malicious, then it's probably worth worrying about, if not then it can be safely categorised as safe.

If you're in any doubt, you can scan it at VT and post a link to the results here, and I'll be happy to look at them for you.

I'm going out shortly, and will be unavailable for the rest of the morning, so it may be this afternoon (my time GMT+1) before I see anything you might post.


----------



## Andrew1001

I ran it through VT and 9 of the 61 programs reported an issue. I'll delete the file to be safe.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Gary R

You're welcome.


----------

